# Unter Debian Anwendungen(Firestarte,Azureus) beim booten mitstarten



## Binio (19. November 2006)

Hallo möchte im grunde Firestarter,Azureus,etc als Dienst beim hochfahren von Debian mitstarten. Gibt es da ein Tool oder Befehl für? ein Algemeinen wo man nicht speziel für jede Anwendung eine andere conf editieren muss ? Würde später auch gerne noch andere Anwendung easy hinzufügen wollen.
Bin für jeden Tip sehr dankbar

Robert


----------



## Dirk Abe (19. November 2006)

Binio hat gesagt.:


> Hallo möchte im grunde Firestarter,Azureus,etc als Dienst beim hochfahren von Debian mitstarten. Gibt es da ein Tool oder Befehl für? ein Algemeinen wo man nicht speziel für jede Anwendung eine andere conf editieren muss ? Würde später auch gerne noch andere Anwendung easy hinzufügen wollen.
> Bin für jeden Tip sehr dankbar
> 
> Robert



*Dienste* startetest Du so:
http://www.debiananwenderhandbuch.de/init.html

Normale *Programme* kannst Du sowohl über die Autostartfunktion deines Desktops
starteten als auch über xinit-Scripte beim Hochfahren des X-Servers.
Obriger Link hiflt auch da weiter.

Grüße

Dirk


----------

